
Sendicate - Simply send beautiful emails to people that matter. - ericelias
http://sendicate.net/
======
dsr_
Email is text, now and forever, so mote it be, amen.

~~~
RexRollman
So say we all.

------
Smudge
As others have alluded to, Chrome for Windows is making fonts on this page
impossibly hard to read.

I'm beginning to think that rendering horribly in Chrome for Windows is the
Internet's latest "Built on a Mac" badge.

~~~
codinghorror
Is Chrome _EVER_ going to switch to the FF4 / IE9 style font rendering? I
believe it's DirectWrite?
[https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/?fromgroups#!...](https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/chromium-
dev/5BQYLaalCoY)

------
jmduke
Cross-browser testing used to be to ensure layouts wouldn't break, now it's to
make sure fonts don't look abysmal.

~~~
jtreminio
It's ridiculous that @font-face fonts look great on IE and Firefox, but
jaggedy on Chrome.

------
Stefan_H
This font: TiemposHeadlineLight - was VERY difficult to read and made me want
to run for the high hills.

~~~
cupwithyourname
It looks very choppy to me in Chrome. I've noticed this with some of the more
recent nicely designer blogs. Is there a special Safari font or something that
is becoming common, that looks terrible in other browsers?

~~~
FreeFull
It looks good to me in Firefox 14.

~~~
AjithAntony
Ha, It looked bad in chrome so I opened Firefox.

It looked just as bad in Firefox 11.

Then it updated to 12 and it looked bad still.

Then it updated to 14, and it still looks bad.

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/bi4mwp0abkyehjz/sendicate_Chrome21...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/bi4mwp0abkyehjz/sendicate_Chrome21.PNG)

<https://www.dropbox.com/s/vdfc86r8a5gy72g/sendicate_FF14.PNG>

------
dave1010uk
At first (and second) glance it's not obvious to me whether this is a desktop
app, a mobile app or a web app / service. Does it send emails for me or does
it just make HTML? Does it mail-merge from a CSV? Can I bring in my own
templates?

~~~
chadyj
It is a web app. It handles subscriber management, templates, compose
workflows, and of course sending emails. Sendicate is a full ESP.

Templates are very welcome. Have a look at the template docs
<https://github.com/Sendicate/sendicate-theme-docs>

~~~
vineet
ESP?

~~~
bitcartel
Email Service Provider?

------
chadyj
Wow that was quick. The site hasn't even been online for 24 hours yet.

I created Sendicate and if there are questions I'd be happy to answer.

~~~
JackC
Apparently if you ask for questions, what you get is critiques. I'll keep up
the pattern. :)

This phrase struck me as out of sync with the style: "we have focused on
creating compelling templates that drive influence." It's jargon-y, and the
jargon is slightly creepy, at least the way all advertising talk is slightly
creepy when it gets too specific about what it's trying to do. It's less about
people [who] matter to me, and more about people who matter because they can
be manipulated into doing something I want. I would suggest you think about
how the phrase "drive influence" makes you feel, and then take out anything
else in your site that makes you feel the same way. (Or go for whatever crowd
you're going for that isn't me.)

Aside from that, I agree with another commenter that if your template design
is what makes you special, I'd like to see some example emails before signing
up. The world is too full of web startups to create an account for every one
that claims to be better than MailChimp.

Anyway, thanks for your work -- looks like an awesome start.

~~~
chadyj
Thanks for the thoughtful comment. I originally wrote "results" in place of
"influence" but that sounded overused. I do believe that emails with better
content, better design, and better accessibility will drive more visibility
(and opens/clicks/etc), and that is what I was aiming for with influence. If
you want your email to be seen and read then a focus on content and design
will go a long way. I'll rethink how to express that better.

Also yes, totally agree on showing more templates. When the public beta opens
there will be a handful for customers to play with, and we do intend to do
something that stands out, and especially hoping that the community gets
involved too.

------
ppadron
Your template docs are nice, I've been doing something similar for
<https://templateria.com>. We have our own standard that serves as a base to
generate HTML in other standards such as Mailchimp and Campaign Monitor.

Just signed up for beta, I want to try some of our templates there.

------
KaoruAoiShiho
I'm a little confused. Is this a mailchimp competitor or is this for sending
email to "someone who matter", eg my boss, my fiance, my grandma?

~~~
chadyj
It does compete with Mailchimp and other ESP's. We think that "people who
matter" are your customers and subscribers. Bulk mail has a stigma of spam so
we wanted to make a product that focused on the message, content, design and
innovation rather just a tool that can pump out email.

